# Tots Bots Potion



## Rachel_C

Ok I know this is stupid but I've just had the tots bots potion (laundry powder) delivered and I'm a bit stumped because there are no instructions on the packet! I normally use ecover liquid so I use 1/4 what they recommend, but I don't know how much powder is normal. Also, as it's tots bots stuff for nappies, do you think it's 1/4 strength anyway, so I should put a normal amount in, or should I only use a bit? The bag is 1kg and it says 'up to 15 washes'... if I can't figure it out, I can see myself weighing out the packet into 1/15ths!!!

Hope somebody can help, I'm feeling very stupid!


----------



## thelilbump

I'm not entirely sure tbh as never used anything like that. I would go with a quarter cup still tho i reckon.Hopefully someone will come with a proper answer though before you go weighing it out *giggle*


----------



## TTC4No3

No idea... but if u do have kitchen scales measure what 66gr looks like cuz that would be the dosage (1kg/15); at least u'll just need to do it once then u'll know for sure what each dosage should look like.


----------



## Rachel_C

TTC4No3 said:


> No idea... but if u do have kitchen scales measure what 66gr looks like cuz that would be the dosage (1kg/15); at least u'll just need to do it once then u'll know for sure what each dosage should look like.

I will do... just thought it would make me officially a crazy woman to be doing that, but if somebody else says it's ok, I don't need to worry :rofl:


----------



## TTC4No3

Rachel_C said:


> I will do... just thought it would make me officially a crazy woman to be doing that, but if somebody else says it's ok, I don't need to worry :rofl:

lmao


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I wondered this today as I got some potion and thought there's no flippin' instructions! I googled it but nothing. Methinks I should email TotsBots!


----------



## Karb

Did anyone get an answer to this query? Having the same problem.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yes I emailed them and they sent a very brief reply... let me find it!


----------



## littlestar

i had the same issue - i played with various amounts but ended up strip washing when i'd finished the bag - overall i wasn't impressed! they should inc recommended amounts really! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Ahhh no, I deleted it :(

Basically they said that you can't use it like nappy soak, you can only use it as detergent in the washing machine. You use about 1/15th of the pack, so about 66g. It's a pity it doesn't come with a measuring spoon/cup - I weighed it out the first time and used an old formula measuring spoon to get the same amount in future cos I'm rubbish at estimating.


----------



## Rachel_C

Forgot to say, I wasn't very impressed either. I still have half of it left because it just wasn't getting the nappies clean enough. I suppose I should use it up, maybe on clothes that just need a quick wash to freshen up. With the nappies, I ended up stripping them too cos everything started getting a bit whiffy after a week or two.


----------

